# Fleetwood parking



## tude (Feb 9, 2008)

Just come back from Blackpool and fleetwood.we tried to park overnight in fleetwood it's the one that's on icampsites parking near the swim baths.well they have put a height barrier up so that's another one finished thanks tude


----------

